

Is Language a Technology? - gourneau
http://www.babelsdawn.com/babels_dawn/2009/05/is-language-a-technology.html

======
gourneau
My assertion is that language is indeed technology. I love this quote.

"Language is the most massive and inclusive art we know, a mountainous and
anonymous work of unconscious generations." \- Edward Sapir Language (1921)

It is so ubiquitous that often it passes my awareness that it has been
constructed by innumerable generations. I dare say language is the most
advanced technology that we have ever created, and that everything we as
programmers do is a continuation of our fragile protolanguage. Articulation
and crystallization of ideas in the form of code.

